# RESULTS-PLBM "Big Bass" Open at Portage 3-30-13



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Big gals weren't bitin. Weights down from previous year. but a great day to be outside! 35 boats competed. 1 fish limit.
Here is the top 4:

1st- Quesenberry and Legg 4.59lb $500.
2nd- Hankins and Hankins 3.00lb $400.
3rd- Schneider and Schneider 2.03lb $300.
4th- Stohovitch and Hahn 1.60lb $200.

Reminder- The Portage Lakes Bass Masters regular 5 fish open is set for April 20th at Portage. For more information, flyer, or to register, go to: www.portagelakesbassmasters.com

On behalf of the PLBM, "Thank You" to all who participated!:Banane35:


----------

